# How hot is too hot?



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi, 

I tried doing a search, but apparently the words "too hot" are too common, short etc and didn't give me any answers. 

The birdies were meant to move into the aviary today, and we were getting it all ready putting up ropes and perches etc and sweating like crazy. We brought Ruby in for a test run and she flew a short distance (she's clipped) and then started panting after a few minutes. She was then fine when we put her back in the cage with the other birds. 

The aviary is quite large (maybe 2 x 5m) with about 2 x 2m being "indoors" i.e colourbond/shed metal with wood lining. The rest is "outdoors" but with perspex plastic around every side on top of the mesh and on the roof to protect from the elements - which is great in winter but now it just makes it horribly hot. Three sides are able to be lifted up, so a breeze DOES get through - when there IS a breeze. 

I'm just worried, it's still only spring and we get 40 degree C summers here (with a storm every afternoon). There are several Gouldian finches and 2 canaries happily living in the aviary as of now, they seemed to be fine with the temp. 

So how hot is too hot? Should I only put them out there when it's cooler? It's less than 30 degrees today! Thanks - excuse my LONG post


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If the birds are panting from the heat it's too hot. It's possible that your birds will be able to tolerate higher temperatures after they've gotten used to being outdoors.

It sounds like you need some shade out there. Wild birds sit in the shade when the sun gets too hot and aviary birds need to have the same ability. 

If it's possible to remove more of the plastic when it's hot, that would be good too. Even without a breeze, more of the heat will be able to escape that way. 

I don't know what your local climate is like, but if it's dry then some sort of mist system can help cool things down. This won't work if it's humid.


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

tielfan said:


> If the birds are panting from the heat it's too hot. It's possible that your birds will be able to tolerate higher temperatures after they've gotten used to being outdoors.
> 
> It sounds like you need some shade out there. Wild birds sit in the shade when the sun gets too hot and aviary birds need to have the same ability.
> 
> ...


THanks =] 
They do actually live outside now, and on sunny days, they are out in the sun (with shade too). I'm wondering if Ruby was panting because she was flustered and in a new environement. I will try her again this afternoon when it cools down.
There is shade out there too - bird safe trees, but I will talk to the FIL about possibly removing some of the plastic roof to let some heat escape. 

I live on the mid north coast of NSW, VERY humid all year round.


----------

